# Upgrading 222 to a dual DVR



## kosha (Jul 4, 2006)

I have a VIP 222 for more than 2-3 years with absolute HD package. I do not have any other receivers. I am thinking of upgrading the receiver to a DVR. What are my options? I don't want to pay any upgrade fees. But I understand that I have to pay $6 DVR fees?

Are there any dual DVR's other than 722? What is VIP 222K, a DVR?

Thanks for your response in advance.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

222k is a dual receiver, promised quite a while to be turned into DVR with new FW, or perhaps it was just 222 ?


----------



## kosha (Jul 4, 2006)

I have just talked to Dish CSR. They want an extra $100 for the 722 on top of monthly DVR fees.
Is it possible to downgrade to two VIP211K's and get external hard drives. Doable? Are there any leasing/DVR/EHD fees that I am leaving out?


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Call Dish again.

The CSR must have thought you said you wanted a 922. You shouldn't have to pay for a standard DVR upgrade.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

bnborg said:


> Call Dish again.
> 
> The CSR must have thought you said you wanted a 922. You shouldn't have to pay for a standard DVR upgrade.


Not true. Upgrades are based on customer rating, and all customers have to pay an upgrade fee to an HD Duo DVR ($100 is the lowest upgrade fee).

The minimum upgrade fee for a 922 is $200 for an A-rated customer, and $400 for a B-rated customer.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

I didn't have to pay to upgrade to HD Duo DVR. But that was almost two years ago.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

bnborg said:


> I didn't have to pay to upgrade to HD Duo DVR. But that was almost two years ago.


CSRs used to have a lot of leeway, and as a result, tended to give away everything they could. Dish has finally started to realize that they lose a ton of money this way, and now discounts to the established system are quite rare, and usually only offered where Dish has screwed something up.

CSRs still try to end-run the system, but most of the time, it doesn't actually work. For example, yesterday I had a customer who moved and didn't want to pay for a Dish Mover ($100). The CSR thought they'd cheat and set up the job as a Service Install instead, which pays the installer about half of what a Dish Mover pays, and is intended to cover one item; say, installing an additional receiver, or relocating a dish. But once the installer arrived on-site and verified that there was no existing installation at that location, he immediately called to get the work order changed back to a Dish Mover. Of course, that triggered the $100 charge, which the customer refused to pay, so now their work order is canceled, they have no TV, they are still responsible for their monthly bill, and are under contract and will have an ETF if they cancel. Oh, and when they investigate the reason that work order was canceled, the CSR will be reprimanded for trying to end-run the system.

My installer is out $20 in gas and more than an hour of his time. Everyone lost. And that's why Dish has clamped down on the rules and allows very few exceptions anymore.


----------

